# Tyre pressures



## Ht1469

Just checked my new TT. All tyres were at 41 all around. Have I missed something as the recommended pressures are, on 19 inch wheels 33 at the front and 28 at the back,p. Is this just a poor PDI or should the tyres be at this pressure?


----------



## noname

I've always used reccomended pressure, 2.3 front and 1.9 rear 19" or 20" or adjusted watching the tyre consumption


----------



## SiHancox

I run 32 front and 28psi rear on the Sport which has 18" wheels - would think your "over" inflated pressures are due to poor pre delivery check (think someone else has reported similar issue) - not sure if they are sent from the factory that way for a particular reason, others may comment further. Best to always check yourself even following a service because garage gauges can be unreliable at best, although a few can get it right!


----------



## wendigo

I could not fault the preparation of the my car on collection aside from the tyre pressures. I checked mine after a few days and when they were cold, which is when you should check them and mine were all around 41psi. Far to high. My advice to all owners of a new TT is to check the the pressures as soon as possible and adjust.


----------



## gogs

Checked my pressures at the weekend and they were all spot on  just as well give the almost 300mile drive home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

ep, checked mine and 2 were spot on the other 2 just under by about2 psi. Think i'll go for Nitrogen anyway.


----------



## noname

I was used to use nitrogen..you can check every three four months..
Last week I had the worst error, check all 4 tyres!! Pressures were too higher than the set because a 5 hours journey..


----------



## moro anis

Ha ha, yesalways pays to check when cold and as you say, don't need checking very often due to reduced moisture content. I don't know if it's my imagination but tyres seem quieter??


----------



## noname

With nitrogen tyres will be a bit lighter and maybe that is a consequence..anyway is better to use N only in the hot period spring-summer


----------



## IC_HOTT

Ht1469 said:


> Just checked my new TT. All tyres were at 41 all around. Have I missed something as the recommended pressures are, on 19 inch wheels 33 at the front and 28 at the back,p. Is this just a poor PDI or should the tyres be at this pressure?


What do you think?

If you have found 'somewhere' that the 19" 'recommended' pressures are 33/28 how could 41 ever be correct. Ask the service manager which of his highly trained PDI technicians is incompetent (can of worms :roll: )

Seriously, just get a decent gauge and set them correctly whenever anyone has touched them cause no-one cares about your car like you . . . . . :wink:


----------



## Shug750S

moro anis said:


> ep, checked mine and 2 were spot on the other 2 just under by about2 psi. Think i'll go for Nitrogen anyway.


Does nitrogen make any difference on normal cars? Can see it on F1 cars but at normal speeds and temps surely the difference in expansion between air and nitrogen is minimal?

Checked with our Chem Eng / petrolhead at work and he could see no difference for normal road cars.

Isn't this just a gimmick for Kwik Fit to squeeze more cash out of you when fitting a tyre?


----------



## ChrisH

IC_HOTT said:


> Ht1469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked my new TT. All tyres were at 41 all around. Have I missed something as the recommended pressures are, on 19 inch wheels 33 at the front and 28 at the back,p. Is this just a poor PDI or should the tyres be at this pressure?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> If you have found 'somewhere' that the 19" 'recommended' pressures are 33/28 how could 41 ever be correct. Ask the service manager which of his highly trained PDI technicians is incompetent (can of worms :roll: )
> 
> Seriously, just get a decent gauge and set them correctly whenever anyone has touched them cause no-one cares about your car like you . . . . . :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes, this is lack of checking TP's during PDI as 41 sounds very close to transit pressures (45 psi) mine were at for delivery.
Their chief tech said it was my gauge until he checked with his own!!


----------



## ChadW

Hi my car does not have the tyre pressure sticker guide on the door frame, where is this put now?

Also got the standard 19 rims on the S line does these just use the 33/28 pressures?


----------



## noname

2.2 front and 1.9 rear 19" and 20"


----------



## ChadW

ManuTT said:


> 2.2 front and 1.9 rear 19" and 20"


Cheers dude. 8)


----------



## noname

Sorry not always I had time to convert values.. Those are the original pressures on the sticker for 2 people and the car empty


----------



## ChadW

Should this sticker still be on the door panel still? Cannot find on my car.


----------



## noname

Yes..I have it on my door..they are standard stickers like the allowed height for rear seats..
It's impossible you don't have it


----------



## gogs

I have the sticker in the usual place on the door frame area below the catch for the door lock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadW

Will check again in the AM, have labels there but tbh I only glanced earlier and did not see the usual long rectangle one with a table of figures on.


----------



## gogs

You've got me wondering now Chad but I'm pretty sure it's the tyre pressure label

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

Mine has the label on the driver's door shut just below the catch.

Re nitrogen it doesn't have the moisture content of compressed air therefore less variation and doesn't dissipate as quickly. Whether it's a phallacy or not I put it in my last TT some months ago and believed the tyres were quieter and the ride smoother but as I say, could all be in the mind.


----------



## ChadW

Yeah can see it now guys, it was dusk when I got back last night and drizzling so I did not really notice it. It is there and checked my tyres, all were spot on. 8)


----------



## tfsifreak

ManuTT said:


> Sorry not always I had time to convert values.. Those are the original pressures on the sticker for 2 people and the car empty


I looked at mine yesterday and bought a digital tyre gauge for a doodle just to check my pressure when the car is properly cold. 
First surprise - all my tyres were at 1.9 bar (!) - was never checked since I took delivery. So I followed the advice here and set at 2.2 front, 1.9 back. I run a TTS with the stock R19 wheels.

However, looking at the sticker again below the driver door latch, it says for R19 that it should be *2.3 front* and 1.9 back, for lightload with 2 passenger max.


----------



## noname

I maybe wrote wrong using the converter for you.. anyway 19" and 20" tend to heat fast and more so a bit pressure in less will help to have the tyre consumption equally on the entire surface


----------



## tfsifreak

Is that sticker from your current Mk3 TTS ManuTT?

Mine looks different, and has different values too. FR vs UK?


----------



## noname

Yep my car..
I bought directly when I was in Germany for work so is a German pure blood! Ahaha

I have all tyres because in Germany, they don't have some laws like in other country regard how many tyres size..but your 19" front require 2.4... odd..


----------



## tfsifreak

Odd indeed, Not sure why the variance. I have 2.3 bar in the fronts atm moment - will try 2.4 next time I check tyres. These are the stock diamond cut 19'' that come with the TTS.


----------



## noname

Maybe they change some pressures according to the destination market


----------



## carrock

ManuTT said:


> Maybe they change some pressures according to the destination market


Yes British people are heavier than the lightweight Europeans


----------



## Edinburra

Ht1469 said:


> Just checked my new TT. All tyres were at 41 all around. Have I missed something as the recommended pressures are, on 19 inch wheels 33 at the front and 28 at the back,p. Is this just a poor PDI or should the tyres be at this pressure?


 Truly dreadful mistake by your dealer, unforgivable, if they've missed something as critical as tyre pressures what else have they missed? I'd get it right back in to them and ask for the PDI to be carried out in your full sight. Write to Audi UK, explaining what has happened, send it registered delivery. Do not let the dealer get away with it.


----------



## Arbalest

Agree 100% with comments of Edinburra. Very poor show from your dealer; how recently did you collect the car?
Suggest you check the car for any other possible 'defects'. I remember about a year ago a forum member posted that his new car came with 3 tyres of one manufacture and the fourth a different make of tyre! Suggest you request one free service for the dealer's error with the tyre pressures as a gesture of goodwill from them.


----------



## ZephyR2

Might put a few extra pounds in mine too and see if I can get a free service. Don't think it'll happen. They've only got your word for it that no one has done anything to the tyres since the car left their premises.

On the other hand my father-in-law brought his new Nissan home and we were looking under the bonnet but couldn't find the stay to hold it up. There wasn't one ! So the dealer had apparently managed to do their 150 point PDI by holding up the bonnet with one hand ?? :lol:


----------



## aeroflott

Had two new front tyres put on by National Tyres in the UK yesterday. Both inflated to 42ps when I checked after. These fitters are always banging on about tyre safety etc, but can't inflate a tyre to the correct pressure. I'm running 20" wheels, and it makes such a difference to comfort and handling when the pressures are wrong.

Always check yourself after you drive away after new tyres!


----------



## Mark Pred

aeroflott said:


> Had two new front tyres put on by National Tyres in the UK yesterday. Both inflated to 42ps when I checked after. These fitters are always banging on about tyre safety etc, but can't inflate a tyre to the correct pressure. I'm running 20" wheels, and it makes such a difference to comfort and handling when the pressures are wrong.
> 
> Always check yourself after you drive away after new tyres!


National Tyres [smiley=bigcry.gif] I used them ONCE with my RS3 a few years ago and they over inflated all four tyres. I could tell just by looking at them, let alone driving the car. When I complained, one of the apes tried to argue with me. Shocking service, I'd never use them again. This was Bishop's Stortford and I've seen comments from others using different branches. Since that experience, I always ask the tyre fitter what pressures they've put in and then check them myself before driving off. Massively important, as fuel consumption, handling, braking and of course wear rate are all pressure dependant.


----------



## AMT

Stick all 4 at 33 or 35psi and make sure its not wearing down unevenly over time, but should be fine.


----------



## kevin#34

I don't think is a good idea to inflate rear tires same as front one,s being the rear-end much lighter than front-end


----------



## MarksBlackTT

kevin#34 said:


> I don't think is a good idea to inflate rear tires same as front one,s being the rear-end much lighter than front-end


Yep, you're right. There's a very good reason why the fronts have more pressure than the rears and definitely not a good idea to put same all round.


----------



## blackvalver

I'd probably do close to what it says on the sticker, i.e. increase pressure in the back if you decide to carry a boot full of paving slabs.

I've never researched this but I assume the basic idea is to keep the tyre contact patch the same on each wheel, so a front-engined car with light to half-load needs less tyre pressure over the rear wheels to keep the contact patch the same area??


----------



## kevin#34

basically tires pressure specification depends on load applied on them, on TT's we have engine and 1/2 person at front and usually no engine/persons at rear, that's why there is 0.5 bar difference... obviously with 2 children and lots of baggage, gap is reduced


----------



## merlin c

The tyre pressure for 255/30 R20 92Y on mk3 TTS is... light load... F 38psi R32 psi


----------



## Arbalest

2.0 TT TFSI (not Quattro) 19K from front tyres (Conti's)- replaced with Gdyr Assy 5's. 32psi.
24K from rears (Conti's) - replaced with Gdyr Assy 5's. 28psi.


----------

